# ....restrictive new residential roof code in los angeles...



## Marty1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

As of early February 2015, all residential roofs in Los Angeles must be white or the highly reflective type shingles that are limited to 4 washed out colors all of which are in the 240# range...PRESIDENTIAL TL, GAF ULTRA ECT.....have all been banned..... To make matters worse these light weight shingles run at least $65 per square more..there is a $20 per sq rebate the customer must deal with through the dept. of water and power..
We've been told the entire country will be subject to this far left geen initiative within the next 3 years.....A number of us HAVE gone before the los angeles city council in an attempt to over throw or at least delay this law so manufacturers can come up with better colors and be more cost effective in producing these new granules..
The rational behind this radical change is once the the sun goes down the asphalt shingles start to release there built up heat and create a thermal blanket over the city...we've contacted a scientist who believes this approach is doing more harm to the environment than good... We hope to fly him out to Los Angeles to testify..I've been told GAF and Certainteed have agreed to help pay for a lobbyist....Owens Corning has refused...,
I suggest you organize locally and go to your local city council meetings before this law is inacted with no opposing views like it was here in los angeles..ultra white roofs will be the only roofs at the current price..the owners choice of colors and thickness will be gone like they are here in Los Angeles.
............Roofers who were not aware of this new code have failed final inspection and were told to tear off there new roof and install the new mandated shingles........


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes sir. Must be cool shingles energy star. But im been waiting 3 weeks to get some cool shingles I have the permit and the shingles dobles the price the material are $ 160 square for cool shingles energy star.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Some cities requires doble felt , flats , and pitch roof for FR roof. Whitier is one of them..


----------



## Marty1234 (Jan 18, 2012)

This has nothing to do with roof application this code mandates Cool Roof Rating Council "CRRC" reflective shingles..
I forgot to mention, one of the beach cities, it may be hermosa beach adopted this code and has recently reversed that decision most likely, we assume, from customer complaints. We will be looking into this reversal. ...I've also stopped using all Owens Corning products...because of there refusal to help fund a lobbyist...


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

I dont used owns corning, they didn't warranty 50 squares installed in 1x6 sheeting sinse then I don't used them anymore. Aagle rock too , I had a recover and they ask for cool shingles and I'm still waiting for the shingles 3 weeks to get them. It is good beacuse they can't used seconds no more. And we get more jobs on class A . The price will go up 50% to 60 % on material for HO that's BS. Owens corning only have one shingle I think is the white energy star.


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Have used the termo sheet wil/e under the shingles?, it will make the house cooler . But it's no code in La. I used because the HO want it . But we dont know how long it will last the cool shingles reflecting the heat out. The old it gets the shingles it decrease heat reflection, But with termo sheet will last for life of the shingle Reflecting heat out .


----------



## Randy Bush (Oct 23, 2014)

How does this apply to metal roofs with reflective coats or are they not used there?


----------



## JBL (Dec 14, 2014)

Randy Bush said:


> How does this apply to metal roofs with reflective coats or are they not used there?


We don't know yeat . But they asking thise stamp products . blue stamp energy star by CRRC.


----------

